# Young Justice vs Teen Titans



## EnigmaJ (Feb 14, 2011)

*Animated Series* for both

_Robin, Cyborg, Beast boy, Starfire, and Raven_

vs

_Robin, Aqualad, Superboy, Kid Flash, and Miss Martian_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 14, 2011)

Raven or Starfire could pretty much solo this. Not to mention TT Robin could outright break his Young Justice counterpart. Cyborg I belive has displayed way better feats than Superboy as well.


----------



## Glued (Feb 14, 2011)

Starfire has flown between planets.
Beast Boy has an uber beast mode
Cyborg has displayed incredible superhuman strength.

Superboy can't lift a bus and his the best they have. Flash, the fastest on their team has a hard time with ninjas.

This is stomp in favor of Teen Titans.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2011)

You couldn't wait until Young Justice finished their first season to make this?


----------



## Shiorin (Feb 14, 2011)

Superboy couldn't lift a bus? 

I only saw the first episode of YJ but they all seem very incompetent compared to the TT gang. TT wins in a stomp.


----------



## Glued (Feb 14, 2011)

Superboy got pushed back by a machine gun

However he seems to get stronger the next episode when he tanks a laser blast.

However Black Canary somehow owns both Superboy and Kid Flash without any super powers.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

This Superboy needs to stop being so angsty 

On the topic, TT thrashes them. YJ characters have less experience and skill set when comparing the groups.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 14, 2011)

Gotta give this one to the Teen Titans.


----------



## Glued (Feb 14, 2011)

Proxy said:


> This Superboy needs to stop being so angsty
> 
> On the topic, TT thrashes them. YJ characters have less experience and skill set when comparing the groups.



Skills mean nothing, the idea that Black Canary could defeat either superboy or kid flash in combat is in itself ludicrous.

The show is trying to be dark and realistic.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Skills mean nothing, the idea that Black Canary could defeat either superboy or kid flash in combat is in itself ludicrous.
> 
> The show is trying to be dark and realistic.



It's no Batman: The Animated Series


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Skills mean nothing, the idea that Black Canary could defeat either superboy or kid flash in combat is in itself ludicrous.
> 
> The show is trying to be dark and realistic.



You really surprised? Peak humans often get jobber aura in animated shows. 

See: Batman in pretty much every single episode of the justice league. Particularly the episode where he kicked darkseid in the face.

Or TT Robin, who managed to flip freaking Cinderblock on his ass.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You really surprised? Peak humans often get jobber aura in animated shows.
> 
> See: Batman in pretty much every single episode of the justice league. Particularly the episode where he kicked darkseid in the face.
> 
> Or TT Robin, who managed to flip freaking Cinderblock on his ass.



Moral of the story? Batman and co. can overcome anything


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

Terrible match. YJ is still way too early in the show. The TT's pretty much destroys with not much effort right now.


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Moral of the story? Batman and co. can overcome anything



It isn't awesome, its stupid.

Watching batman move Darkseid and dodge the omega beam probably made Jack Kirby roll over in his grave.

Hell even Superman shouldn't be able to harm Darkseid.


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You really surprised? Peak humans often get jobber aura in animated shows.
> 
> See: Batman in pretty much every single episode of the justice league. Particularly the episode where he kicked darkseid in the face.
> 
> Or TT Robin, who managed to flip freaking Cinderblock on his ass.



TT had borderline toonforce, I can forgive them.

You know, I hope they have a Green Lantern tv show someday. A show about cosmic heroes battling cosmic villains far away from Earth so they don't have to sacrifice their integrity to make street level heroes more badass.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> TT had borderline toonforce, I can forgive them.
> 
> You know, I hope they have a Green Lantern tv show someday. A show about cosmic heroes battling cosmic villains far away from Earth so they don't have to sacrifice their integrity to make street level heroes more badass.



Next time, on GREEN LANTERN:


That more your speed?

jk, I get what you're saying, and yea I hope the new GL animated series focuses solely on intergalactic stuff. With maybe a minor helping of earth based stuff.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

You should atleast restrict the Titans to there 1st season feats seeing as they grew in power later seasons.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 15, 2011)

Superboy's a prat, Canary deserved to own his Kryptonian ass twice. What disturbed me more was the weird subtext between the two throughout the episode

Now we just need to wait for Super-Dick Clark to get his comeuppance for being a douche, and everyone's even.

And I never could enjoy Teen Titans as a series; Slade was just about the only character that actually interested me in any way...


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> Superboy's a prat, Canary deserved to own his Kryptonian ass twice. What disturbed me more was the weird subtext between the two throughout the episode
> 
> Now we just need to wait for Super-Dick Clark to get his comeuppance for being a douche, and everyone's even.
> 
> And I never could enjoy Teen Titans as a series; Slade was just about the only character that actually interested me in any way...



Slade was boss but your telling me that you didn't like any Titan I was no fan of Beastboy or Robin but I loved Cyborg and Raven.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 15, 2011)

Meh, Cyborg was a'right I guess.

I really don't recall enough of the series to say how much I disliked Raven, but it's probably fairly low.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> Meh, Cyborg was a'right I guess.
> 
> I really don't recall enough of the series to say how much I disliked Raven, but it's probably fairly low.



I take it you detested the rest of the Titans then


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 15, 2011)

Beast Boy wasn't funny

Robin was just an arrogant dick, but not in the Batman-style.

Starfire was annoying


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> Beast Boy wasn't funny
> 
> Robin was just an arrogant dick, but not in the Batman-style.
> 
> Starfire was annoying



I agree although Starfie didn't really bug me so much as far as cast personality Young Justices is better imo.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought the TT series was pretty good. Though I hated how much they trolled beast boy.


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I thought the TT series was pretty good. Though I hated how much they trolled beast boy.



So you could say that Beast boy...was treated like a dog.



KaiserWombat said:


> Superboy's a prat, Canary deserved to own his Kryptonian ass twice. What disturbed me more was the weird subtext between the two throughout the episode
> 
> Now we just need to wait for Super-Dick Clark to get his comeuppance for being a douche, and everyone's even.
> 
> And I never could enjoy Teen Titans as a series; Slade was just about the only character that actually interested me in any way...



Cyborg was good especially when he went back to the past and went all barbarian.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Next time, on GREEN LANTERN:
> 
> 
> That more your speed?
> ...




Well the direct to blue-ray DVD movie Green Lantern: Emerald Knights coming out soon is supposed to have shorts for all the GL including abin Sur and Killowog. Its kind of like Batman: Gotham Knights, with multiple stories involved


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> So you could say that Beast boy...was treated like a dog.



Like a kicked dog.


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2011)

Its sad when people get treated like...animals.


----------



## Plague (Feb 15, 2011)

I miss the Teen Titans T_T Raven was my favorite! TT ftw!


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its sad when people get treated like...animals.



I hear he's a beast at video games though.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2011)

I loved Teen Titans.

Anybody that disagrees is obviously over the age of 14.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2011)

starfire solos


----------



## killfox (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to have a crush on Terra back in the day smh


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its sad when people get treated like...animals.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stw7MY9H7Oo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The last Dalek (Feb 16, 2011)

YJ loose this fight pretty badly to the team who had 5 seasons to keep getting bigger feats. TT Robin might solo he had a jobber aura to rival JLU Batman's.

On a side note this wered fan war between Earth's Mightiest Heroes and Young Justice fans has the people on the YJ side braging about how there show is mature and EMH is kiddy crap even though EMH has actualy been darker so far.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> It isn't awesome, its stupid.
> 
> Watching batman move Darkseid and dodge the omega beam probably made Jack Kirby roll over in his grave.
> 
> Hell even Superman shouldn't be able to harm Darkseid.



What do you expect? Batman isn't going to hold Apokolips hostage with a threat of destruction often.

His intelligence and skills can only take him so far, so he's often given a boost like this at times.



KaiserWombat said:


> Beast Boy wasn't funny
> 
> Robin was just an arrogant dick, but not in the Batman-style.
> 
> Starfire was annoying



Comparing that to YJ, and none of the team has anything resembling a personality, especially Superboy.

Kid Flash tries to be funny and fails.
Miss Martian (?) is annoying. "Hello, Megan" 
Superboy is angry all the time.

Aside from that, the other two are fine.


----------



## The last Dalek (Feb 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> What do you expect? Batman isn't going to hold Apokolips hostage with a threat of destruction often.
> 
> His intelligence and skills can only take him so far, so he's often given a boost like this at times.
> 
> ...



Its only about once an episode I can put up with it. It does actualy make sense since she's ment to think how people act in TV shows is how they act in rea life.

I wouldnt say they have no personality just generic ones and thats not necaserily a bad thing.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> What do you expect? Batman isn't going to hold Apokolips hostage with a threat of destruction often.
> 
> His intelligence and skills can only take him so far, so he's often given a boost like this at times.
> 
> ...



Aqualad is cool though.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Its only about once an episode I can put up with it. It does actualy make sense since she's ment to think how people act in TV shows is how they act in rea life.
> 
> I wouldnt say they have no personality just generic ones and thats not necaserily a bad thing.



That I understand, but it's still annoying. Robin and Aqualad are the two characters I like.



roguezan said:


> Aqualad is cool though.



He has to be; he's black


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 16, 2011)

We at least know Superboy is going to get out of his phase, and fairly soon I imagine: somebody's going to smack some responsibility into Clark's thick skull.

Characters like Wally aren't ones that really appeal to me either, tbh, but I don't mind M'gann too much, she's basically a tamer Starfire IIRC.

We've really seen too little of Artemis to really suggest much other than being a current infiltrator on behalf of the Secret Society


----------



## The last Dalek (Feb 16, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> We at least know Superboy is going to get out of his phase, and fairly soon I imagine: somebody's going to smack some responsibility into Clark's thick skull.
> 
> Characters like Wally aren't ones that really appeal to me either, tbh, but I don't mind M'gann too much, she's basically a tamer Starfire IIRC.
> 
> We've really seen too little of Artemis to really suggest much other than being a current infiltrator on behalf of the Secret Society



Wasnt M'gann created to give the Titans comics someone who acted like animated Starfire?


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Feb 16, 2011)

This same concept popped up on MvC recently as well.
As I recall, EoS TT Raven took out Trigon, that alone puts her leagues above current YJ.


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> What do you expect? Batman isn't going to hold Apokolips hostage with a threat of destruction often.
> 
> His intelligence and skills can only take him so far, so he's often given a boost like this at times.



Shoot Darkseid with a Radion bullet (Radion being his weakness).


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Shoot Darkseid with a Radion bullet (Radion being his weakness).



But didn't Batman only have that gun due to Orion being killed by it?


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> But didn't Batman only have that gun due to Orion being killed by it?



Yeah, but given enough time he could have made his own gun. Or thrown a Radion batarang at Darkseid. Hell just throw a Radion rock at Darkseid to weaken him.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 16, 2011)

The Phantom Stranger said:


> This same concept popped up on MvC recently as well.
> As I recall, EoS TT Raven took out Trigon, that alone puts her leagues above current YJ.



That wasn't EoS Raven (it happened before the nend of the series), and she only gained power ups like that in special situations. Even so, she could still nearly solo this match.


----------



## SYSC (Feb 16, 2011)

Teen Titans, yup  Im pretty anyone of them can solo


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 16, 2011)

Every statement in this thread is true!


----------



## Lord Raizen (Feb 18, 2011)

TT takes this with Low diffficulty on an off day.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 18, 2011)

Robin solo's. Than Starfire solos. Than Robin kills kid flash personally for guess the reason. Than raven solos. Beast boy gets beat by superboy than superboy calls him comic relief than beast boys beats his ass in gorilla form. Oh cyborg just nukes them while eating cheeseburgers.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 18, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I thought the TT series was pretty good. Though I hated how much they trolled beast boy.



You call that trolling? The comics troll beast boy for 20 years...


----------



## Amore e Morte (Mar 4, 2011)

We'll see a cold day in hell before we see titans take down young justice. YJ is about breaking the whole "kids stuff" mindset. They're fighting a class of villain that the titans never even came close to. The only exception is deathstroke and they couldn't even say his real name, let alone beat him. Deathstroke toyed with them endlessly and the guy doesnt have a single power to his name. While YJ took on and actually defeat Amazo, which had every power from the league including strength of Superman. Superboy fought him one on one for a while and didn't get knocked out once. And i dont care what anyone says, no one on the titans can takes a Superman powered punch, not even Cyborg. It took the league 4 hours to beat Amazo and their sidekicks did it in less than 15 minutes. BOOYAA!!!!


----------



## Glued (Mar 4, 2011)

Amore e Morte said:


> We'll see a cold day in hell before we see titans take down young justice. YJ is about breaking the whole "kids stuff" mindset. They're fighting a class of villain that the titans never even came close to. The only exception is deathstroke and they couldn't even say his real name, let alone beat him. Deathstroke toyed with them endlessly and the guy doesnt have a single power to his name. While YJ took on and actually defeat Amazo, which had every power from the league including strength of Superman. Superboy fought him one on one for a while and didn't get knocked out once. And i dont care what anyone says, no one on the titans can takes a Superman powered punch, not even Cyborg. It took the league 4 hours to beat Amazo and their sidekicks did it in less than 15 minutes. BOOYAA!!!!



Raven defeated Trigun.

The Superboy in YJ couldn't lift a bus and Superman in YJ had problems holding up a bridge with superboy jumping on it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2011)

Amore e Morte said:


> We'll see a cold day in hell before we see titans take down young justice. YJ is about breaking the whole "kids stuff" mindset. They're fighting a class of villain that the titans never even came close to. The only exception is deathstroke and they couldn't even say his real name, let alone beat him. Deathstroke toyed with them endlessly and the guy doesnt have a single power to his name. While YJ took on and actually defeat Amazo, which had every power from the league including strength of Superman. Superboy fought him one on one for a while and didn't get knocked out once. And i dont care what anyone says, no one on the titans can takes a Superman powered punch, not even Cyborg. It took the league 4 hours to beat Amazo and their sidekicks did it in less than 15 minutes. BOOYAA!!!!



Let's take it into account that the kids took adantage of Ivo being there and the fact that Amazo had really shitty AI. Secondly even if we were to ignore that Superboy and the rest of the YJ's feats pale in comparison to what Titans have to offer.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 4, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> You call that trolling? The comics troll beast boy for 20 years...



Beast boy rarely got his time to shine (and when he did they were usually joke episodes.) hell, even his own arc shat on him. Every other titan got to be the big hero and beat the main bad guy in their special arcs, But when it came for beastboys time to shine he got pinned down and needed the other Titans to come save his ass. The only episode that actually has him looking competent was the "beast within" episode where he gets a hybrid transformation.

And to top it off the final episode pretty much has terra telling him to f*** off.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

Teen Titans

Young Justice hasn't even finished it's fist season


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 4, 2011)

Amore e Morte said:


> We'll see a cold day in hell before we see titans take down young justice. YJ is about breaking the whole "kids stuff" mindset. They're fighting a class of villain that the titans never even came close to. The only exception is deathstroke and they couldn't even say his real name, let alone beat him. Deathstroke toyed with them endlessly and the guy doesnt have a single power to his name. While YJ took on and actually defeat Amazo, which had every power from the league including strength of Superman. Superboy fought him one on one for a while and didn't get knocked out once. And i dont care what anyone says, no one on the titans can takes a Superman powered punch, not even Cyborg. It took the league 4 hours to beat Amazo and their sidekicks did it in less than 15 minutes. BOOYAA!!!!



First of all, the themes of the two shows are irrelevant to the thread. Second, when all of the TTs fought Slade, they beat him pretty badly.

Also, Amazo did not have the powers of all the JL. He had the powers of 8 of it's members (Batman says it took this many before the android was finally defeated). Then there is the fact that Amazo only used one power at a time. Your argument is so full of holes it's not funny.


Ben Grimm said:


> Raven defeated *Trigun*.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Raven defeated Trigun.





Raven vs


----------



## Optic Frost (Aug 5, 2011)

Just so you guys know, BC has her sonic scream in the show.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 5, 2011)

Optic Frost said:


> Just so you guys know, BC has her sonic scream in the show.



Just what is that supposed to change? Especially when Canary isn't in this fight.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Sniff,sniff* I smell rape...


----------



## Light (Aug 5, 2011)

Teen Titans still rape Young Justice so hard they become tiny avengers. Also there was no reason for the necro.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 20, 2012)

T.E.E.N T.I.T.A.N.S LETS GO. Robin solo's....


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 20, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> Beast boy rarely got his time to shine (and when he did they were usually joke episodes.) hell, even his own arc shat on him. Every other titan got to be the big hero and beat the main bad guy in their special arcs, But when it came for beastboys time to shine he got pinned down and needed the other Titans to come save his ass. The only episode that actually has him looking competent was the "beast within" episode where he gets a hybrid transformation.
> 
> And to top it off the final episode pretty much has terra telling him to f*** off.



Beast boy lead a team of crap titans to beat the brother hood of evil. Beast boy made slade afraid of him. Beast boy is not to be fucked with.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 20, 2012)

Seriously....

You don't ever necro threads this old.


----------



## Bullbob (Sep 20, 2012)

In other news, does Miss martian's mind rape  give her an edge against the TT (Although Raven still beats young justice by herself at full power anyway)??? I think she s the only one from Young Justice that approches the titans because of her telepathic powers especially in the first season's finale and post timeskip.


----------



## Luna (Sep 20, 2012)

What exactly was the point of bumping this thread after so long?


----------



## mcdave (Sep 20, 2012)

Wuzzmans trolling seems strange recently the DC wank remark was not like him too o.O


----------

